# Dewalt hammers



## tripster (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw the Dewalt hammers in the HD today. Anyone bought or used them yet. Are they as good as the Stiletto's


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

this topic is already going, but its the exact same hammer as the newer stanley fatmax extreme hammer that was released back in the early spring simply with a new name on it.

according to brutus, a local supplier gave his crew a couple of them to try. one broke within the first hour and the other is bent. key thing is not to side pull nails like you would with a wood handle


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I took a look at them at the depot, not impressed and definitely not stiletto grade.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Does default make anything worth a crap?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Does default make anything worth a crap?


I LOVE their sunglasses, but ya gotta buy two of their saw blades to get a pair.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought one of the 15 oz framers last week. While I've never used a Stiletto, the Dewalt is probably the best hammer I've used. Been through a 50 hour week putting in 3 1/2" spikes, 2 hits, no problem with bending whatsoever. I like it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the only dewalt things i like are those yellow accessory cases they sell at the store and the cell phone case. everything else is fit for ********


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the only dewalt things i like are those yellow accessory cases they sell at the store and the cell phone case. everything else is fit for ********


Ya so I guess the new DWS535 worm drive is garbage too then right? How about the DW718? Oh ya and the lithium ion XRP batteries blow away anything else I've used.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

woodworkbykirk said:


> this topic is already going, but its the exact same hammer as the newer stanley fatmax extreme hammer that was released back in the early spring simply with a new name on it.
> 
> according to brutus, a local supplier gave his crew a couple of them to try. one broke within the first hour and the other is bent. key thing is not to side pull nails like you would with a wood handle


Maybe you could teach a finish guy something. What is the technique invovled with side pulling and why do you do it with a wood handle?

Just wanting to learn something....


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the only dewalt things i like are those yellow accessory cases they sell at the store and the cell phone case. everything else is fit for ********


Lol... So true. But I own one of the new buffers too!'.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Maybe you could teach a finish guy something. What is the technique invovled with side pulling and why do you do it with a wood handle?


Because straight pulling breaks wooden handles. Side-Side-Straight.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> this topic is already going, but its the exact same hammer as the newer stanley fatmax extreme hammer that was released back in the early spring simply with a new name on it.
> 
> according to brutus, a local supplier gave his crew a couple of them to try. one broke within the first hour and the other is bent. key thing is not to side pull nails like you would with a wood handle


nothing broke, just one bent.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

if your framing with a wooden handle hammer the handle will break if you try to yank spikes out the normal way, ive had it happen 3 times since 2008 with my stilletto, hitting strikers will also break the handle

as for the the 718, ive used about a dozen of them and only one was accurate, they either suffered from severe blade wobble or when it was set to a 45 degree bevel they would cut on almost 2 degrees on the mitre table. and the newer model... its underpowered, i dont know how many times ive gone to cut a peice of 2x lodgepole pine trim for siding and hte saw bogged up then grabbed the peice and threw it

and for dewalt lith ion.. why were they 3 1/2 years later than makita and milwuakee putting out lith ion. ive used it wasnt impressed


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

Dewalt is trash. I own the 13 gallon compressor and their table saw. Only because I got the compressor for free and the saw for $100. They most certainly are fit for ********. I've got a dead on Ti7 hammer I've had since they came out. Not the newer version. The all titanium and carbon fiber one. It's a great hammer but I had a stiletto before that. And will buy a stiletto if I can ever break this deadon.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the Dewalt framer. I like it so far but I have not gotten to use it a lot yet. I did not buy it. It was a gift. I don't know if I would've spent the money for it but a good gift none the less. We have a large house we are starting this fall so it will get a test then. As far as Dewalt being junk...to me it's the whole Ford vs. Chevy argument. There are guys that have had bad experience with them so they trash talk them. I have used Dewalt stuff since they were B&D professional. I have had very good results with almost all their tools. I have recip saws and circular saws that are used abused and still going. I have cordless kits that are 10 years old and still going...and I don't baby tools. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with using. It is the skill set of the person using the tools that matters more than the brand of tool he uses...within reason. By the way..Ford for me.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

overanalyze said:


> I have the Dewalt framer. I like it so far but I have not gotten to use it a lot yet. I did not buy it. It was a gift. I don't know if I would've spent the money for it but a good gift none the less. We have a large house we are starting this fall so it will get a test then. As far as Dewalt being junk...to me it's the whole Ford vs. Chevy argument. There are guys that have had bad experience with them so they trash talk them. I have used Dewalt stuff since they were B&D professional. I have had very good results with almost all their tools. I have recip saws and circular saws that are used abused and still going. I have cordless kits that are 10 years old and still going...and I don't baby tools. It all comes down to what you are comfortable with using. It is the skill set of the person using the tools that matters more than the brand of tool he uses...within reason. By the way..Ford for me.


My hammers are made by Snap On, Matco, and Martin, and neither Ford or Chevy is good enough for me, I drive a GMC.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

chev is gmc.... just different trim packages on the body


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> if your framing with a wooden handle hammer the handle will break if you try to yank spikes out the normal way, ive had it happen 3 times since 2008 with my stilletto, hitting strikers will also break the handle


That handle is the worst, look at it wrong and it will break!



> Dewalt is trash. I own the 13 gallon compressor and their table saw. Only because I got the compressor for free and the saw for $100. They most certainly are fit for ********. I've got a dead on Ti7 hammer I've had since they came out. Not the newer version. The all titanium and carbon fiber one. It's a great hammer but I had a stiletto before that. And will buy a stiletto if I can ever break this deadon.


Didn't they pull that hunk of junk off the market because the handles kept breaking? I bought a few dead-on things and its crap with skulls all over it...I would love it if I was 12.


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Didn't they pull that hunk of junk off the market because the handles kept breaking? I bought a few dead-on things and its crap with skulls all over it...I would love it if I was 12.


They did. But it hasn't broke on me yet. And I'm 11 so I love it. Next time I'll message you before I make any tool purchases so you can approve of the logo?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> They did. But it hasn't broke on me yet. And I'm 11 so I love it. Next time I'll message you before I make any tool purchases so you can approve of the logo?


:laughing:

Good answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikecocozza (Aug 18, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Good answer. :thumbsup:


They made the best hitachi stick nailer hook I've found. But it's no longer available either. Maybe if they started painting all their tools yellow they might have found their way onto the shelves of home depot.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The second I saw Dead-On hit the shelves of Canadian Tire I knew they didn't have a good future.

I bought the Annihilator, its a joke, poorly designed, bad vibration, heavy...and I bought a cat's paw which the end is too fat and short to grab a nail of any size.

But hey, I'm only 14 and I got a boner when I saw the logo. :laughing:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the only dewalt things i like are those yellow accessory cases they sell at the store and the cell phone case. everything else is fit for ********


HEY whats wrong with ********?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

they arent hillbillys


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I want a Ti hammer, anyone have $100 I could borrow/have:jester:


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> My hammers are made by Snap On, Matco, and Martin, and neither Ford or Chevy is good enough for me, I drive a GMC.


See who owns these tool companies. They are all the same. 

I use Kobolt from lowes 20 bucks lifetime use. Price is right.:hammer:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Osito said:


> See who owns these tool companies. They are all the same.
> 
> I use Kobolt from lowes 20 bucks lifetime use. Price is right.:hammer:


Snap On is owned by Snap On, they are a global company and also own Blue Point, JH Williams, Bahco, CDI, Sun, and a few other tool manufacturers, most Kobalt tools are made by JH Williams. Matco is part of the Danaher Tool Group, which also makes Gearwrench, Allen Tool, Armstrong, KD Tools, and they own a chunk of a few other tool companies. Martin Tool is owned and made by Martin Tool, they specialize in tools for the auto body repair industry, and tools for industrial maintenance, all my metal shrinking and stretching hammers are made by Martin.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

Good to know Snap-On are the best. I also drive a GMC 1 ton.
It only cost a little more to go "First Class":thumbup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I got an awesome deal at lowes yesterday. You can buy any bostich tape, utility knife, or torpedo level and get a FREE 20 oz bostich hammer.

I love their utility knives with the straight/hook combo (greatest invention for roofers ever) so needless to say I got a free hammer. Don't get me wrong, it won't be my daily carry but I can use a few extra hammers.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

they look cool and life time warranty. but what is this mig weld technology supposed to do in making it swing good


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

VAUGHN 20oz hickory stick:thumbsup: About 30 bucks.
NEED I SAT MORE:whistling


----------



## carpenter123 (Jan 7, 2013)

i have used many different hammers for framing and find faults in everyone, except with stiletto. other than the initial cost.
i bought a dewalt 15oz to try out while my stilleto was being mailed and i took it back 5 times in a month to replace it. it got to the point where is was an on going joke at work how many dewalt hammers i would go through before my new one came.
i really liked the hammer though. it was affordable, comfortable to swing and light. but there is a big flaw in the handle ( same with the stanley one ). on the dewalt the black piece of plastic at the top of the yellow handle will come loose everytime. i dont think out of the 5 i had it lasted all day before it came loose. if that wobly feeling doesnt bother you then its a great hammer. but for me it annoyed the hell out of me. 
the stilleto on the other hand is simply the best. comfortable, reliable but expensive. the customer service is second to none also. if your gonna be swinging a hammer all day this is the hammer to use. it will last a life time and save your arm and shoulders from premature wear and tear.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I guess I'm a red neck. I have a lot of dewalt stuff and honestly for what they cost its really not that bad.


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

used the dewalts and they are basically a stanley just more exspensive. estwing hands down good price. never seen or heard of one failin. but if they do just take em back. the stilletto is way to overpriced for a glorified estwing.

i think the stillettos are for guys who want to look like the best by having what they consider the best. 

just get an estwing your welcome


----------



## carpenter123 (Jan 7, 2013)

having a good tool has nothing to do with trying to look like the best there buds. i bet you were the type of kid that if you didnt get your way you took your ball and went home.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

swartzj81 said:


> used the dewalts and they are basically a stanley just more exspensive. estwing hands down good price. never seen or heard of one failin. but if they do just take em back. the stilletto is way to overpriced for a glorified estwing.
> 
> i think the stillettos are for guys who want to look like the best by having what they consider the best.
> 
> just get an estwing your welcome


I'm all about buying the best I can get one time. And my elbow thanks my for that when it comes to my stiletto.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

swartzj81 said:


> used the dewalts and they are basically a stanley just more exspensive. estwing hands down good price. never seen or heard of one failin. but if they do just take em back. the stilletto is way to overpriced for a glorified estwing.
> 
> i think the stillettos are for guys who want to look like the best by having what they consider the best.
> 
> just get an estwing your welcome




Buddy of mine said he was handbanging some hanger nails one day with his estwing, got careless and smashed his thumb.

In a fit of rage, he threw the hammer out that window faster than a major league pitch. Hit a rock, snapped in two.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

My Douglas 20oz framer and 18oz finish hammer. Sexy...


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> My Douglas 20oz framer and 18oz finish hammer. Sexy...


#instagram


----------

